# My First Karate Class



## Eastpointvet (Jan 1, 2014)

Hello all,

I wanted to introduce myself and share my first experience with shotokan karate this past week.

I have 7 years previous training in Taekwondo. After a stint in the military amongst other things, I've decided to venture back into martial arts. I have been debating on continuing in TKD or stepping into shotokan instead. I found a reputable teacher in my city and signed up for the free trial class.

My experience was very positive. I was pleased with the attention to detail, the serious nature of the students/sensei and the overall culture. I'll be making a decision on whether I'll be attending the classes full time in the next week.

My only question: why do my hamstrings hurt? A few of the stances required me to "activate your hamstrings" as the sensei instructed. I'm just amazed that two says later, my hammys are still sore!

Happy New Year everyone!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 1, 2014)

It sounds like you found a good dojo.  Congrats!



Eastpointvet said:


> My only question: why do my hamstrings hurt? A few of the stances required me to "activate your hamstrings" as the sensei instructed. I'm just amazed that two says later, my hammys are still sore!



Part of the reason may be due to not having trained in a while?  It does take time to build up your muscles again.  Even experienced practitioners who take a couple of months off, need a week or two to get back into shape again, and those first few days are often times full of soreness.  

The other part, is that a good Shotokan Karate sensei will put a premium on using your whole body, especially your legs and hips, to perform a task, such as a punch or a block.  If your legs are aching like that, then this is actually a very good sign that you're using the correct mechanics.  This is especially true of those who follow JKA-style methods.


----------



## K-man (Jan 2, 2014)

Well done and welcome to MT.
:wavey:


----------



## kitkatninja (Jan 2, 2014)

Shotokan stances are a lot lower than a lot of other styles and arts (not all of them, mind you) when doing the basics.  So even if you've trained in other MA's before, doing Kiba Dachi (horse riding stance) or any stance for anywhere over 2-3 mins (sometimes you may keep that stance for 5 mins) can make you use your muscles in different ways than what you are use to.  There were times when I train in Shotokan when my muscles were sore the day after one class and only recovered the day of the next 

However it was "fun", I do hope that you keep with it and enjoy it too


----------



## Manny (Jan 11, 2014)

Shotokan stances are super low what makes training hard in the legs (postures), I am a second dan tae kwon do black belt and had do some karate lessons and in TKD the stances are more natural because we kick a lot and o this from a very low stance is dificult, shotokan emphatizes power blocks and punches so they use a more lower stances to achieve maximun (???) power.

As you do  I like very much the karate do and I am thinking in do karate too but afther my third dan examination/test.

Manny


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 11, 2014)

Eastpointvet said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I wanted to introduce myself and share my first experience with shotokan karate this past week.
> 
> ...



So how about during your stint in the military, did you train then? Lots of people in the military do like to train in the martial arts.


----------



## Eastpointvet (Jan 14, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> So how about during your stint in the military, did you train then? Lots of people in the military do like to train in the martial arts.



Unfortunately no. I was involved in the Iraq war so more emphasis was placed on my occupation rather than self defense.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Instructor (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you for your service!  Plenty of water and stretches for those hammy's.  Also dont' neglect your fruits and vegetables.  Welcome to MT.


----------



## Eastpointvet (Jan 14, 2014)

Instructor said:


> Thank you for your service!  Plenty of water and stretches for those hammy's.  Also dont' neglect your fruits and vegetables.  Welcome to MT.



Thank you! Im already feeling better.

Any advice for blistered toes? All the twisting and pivoting has ripped up my feet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

